# Update on the Calgary Zoo's Sting ray death.



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

You might have heard about this last summer. The Calgary Zoo had 41 sting ray deaths last summer.
The Stingray where put a shallow petting pool where people can pet the sting ray.

Anyway, here is an update on the incident:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/canadianpress/article/ALeqM5h7ZsBBzqHei19CRw67mQm_laE3KQ

So what do you think guys? I've always been a strong believer that keeping a high dissolve oxygen level in your tank is healthy for your fish. But I would never suspect that would be a life and death situation.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> So what do you think guys? I've always been a strong believer that keeping a high dissolve oxygen level in your tank is healthy for your fish. But I would never suspect that would be a life and death situation.


Well, if they can't breathe, they will die. It's a very sad situation and also something that could easily have been prevented.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh, the Calgary zoo. Sounds more like they just need some properly trained staff. That doesn't just apply to their fishies either...


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

geez 41 stingrays? Baby elephant, hippo, gorillas... that's fragged up.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeh, I think it's more of an inexperienced staff than anything else. Good thing the Toronto Zoo is doing better. Although, from what I've learned, the GTA Zoo is very arogant in their attitude as well. (They think they are the experts, but they aren't.)

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

